# What is Field Archery?



## Oxford

*What is Field Archery? *
_by Randy Hinkelman_

As one might guess, it does not involve standing in a field and shooting arrows. Field rounds (also know as Field and Hunter Rounds) are typically set up in wooded areas and consist of 28 targets broken in two halves (field and hunter) of varying sizes and distances. The rounds are designed to be shot by up to four people per group. Everyone shoots 4 arrows per target equaling 112 arrows allowing up to 20 points per target for a possible score of 560. Field courses consist of shots from 20 feet to 80 yards and are more often than not, permanently set. The yardage is marked and each course will have the same design but will be laid out differently due to safety concerns, designer preferences and acreage limitations. 






 
*
How do I score it?*

The targets contain scoring rings 3, 4, and 5 (an X ring is present but is not used for general scoring purposes. The field face will have a black 5-ring, a white 4-ring and black 3-ring, while the hunter face has a white 5-ring and the 4- and 3-rings are black. 









*FIELD*









*HUNTER*​
_As you can see, the field face also has two extra lines. A black line in the middle of the white (4-ring) area (known as the pro line) and a white line in the middle of the outer black (3) ring. These lines are not used in scoring. Also, note that they are not present on the hunter face on the right!_
*
How do I shoot it?*

Much like indoor shooting, before beginning, the shooting group will decide who will shoot top vs. bottom and left vs. right. These shooting designations will switch halfway through the round (Top left will move to bottom right and so on). The bottom archers will shoot first. The distances of the targets will tell you how the targets are to be shot. 

•	In the field round there are 3 different scenarios; Stand and shoots, Walk-Ups, and a Fan. The stand and shoots are just that, all four arrows are shot at the same distance from the same stake. The Walk-Ups are shot one arrow per stake at four different distances as you walk toward the target. For the fan, each archer will have a stake to shoot their first arrow and they will rotate stakes for each of their next three arrows. 

•	For the hunter round there are Stand and shoots, several Walk-Ups (some 1 x 4 and some 2 x 2) and several Fans. See the chart below to see the different distances and target sizes. If you are under 15, your longest distance is 50 yards; if you are under 12, the longest range is 30 yards.

*What about animals?*

There is also an animal round which is much like the 3-D round but the targets are animals printed on a sheets of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake, you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area, you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot, you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there is no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588. 

*On a side note!*

Scoring on NFAA, courses are identical throughout the US. No matter where you live you can compare your score, your level of proficiency, against an archer shooting in your division and style anywhere else in the country. You always shoot against your competition whether you prefer compound, recurve, release, fingers, bow hunting equipment or whatever.

*For the 3-Ders!*

Field courses and 3-D events are set in similar terrain, with similar shot situations, (i.e. uphill, downhill, and/or side hill). If you are a 3-D archer and have yet to shoot a field round, you are doing yourself a disservice. Want to improve your 3-D scores - shoot field archery.


----------

